# BOSE system integration. trying to figure out what kind of signal to tap into



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

my brother has a Cadillac cts with the bose system

im trying to just add an aftermarket amp/sub for the time being.

the bose amp in the trunk has a 2pin wire that goes to the factory sub which then has its own second bose amp. 

i'm assuming the 2pins are a low voltage signal for the sub amp, but how can i test this? (i have a dmm and a o-scope at my disposal) 

all the Cadillac forum threads either use a high-end ms8/cleansweep type unit off the main bose amps outputs, or just throw a LOC after the sub amp. i would rather not do either of those!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

What color are the wires on the 2pin you are seeing? 

If you have a o-scope, I would hook up the scope to that 2pin and play test tones. See if there is any EQ or clipping. If it's flat in the frequency band you want, then throw an RCA on it and put it into an amp to see what happens. Worse thing that could happen is the amp has no signal, which means the 2wire is differential balanced (common with Bose). At that point you can get a miniDSP to convert, or refer to the trusty Rane Note 110.


----------

